# Electrosocket Tele Jack Cup +1!!!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought one of these yesterday from Long and McQuade along with a Switchcraft 1/4" jack and installed them in my CV Tele. The original jack holder cup thingie kept coming loose and I'd have to tighten it back down, so I finally got frustrated enough to do something about it.

Install took all of 15 mins, and I wired up some decent push-back cloth wire instead of the el-cheapie Squier-wire while I was at it. The Electrosocket cup fit really nicely and seems really sturdy. Took pretty much no effort to get it flush with the jack and the body. 

I honestly can't figure out now why I waited so long. I highly recommend this mod to any Tele owners. The price was a tad high at L&M, but that's to be expected, although if I had ordered online and paid shipping, I figure it would have come close.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I used the other kind ( the ones that come loose) and ended up drilling a couple of holes and inserting some screws.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i use the old ones to...i glue then in with a bit of glue..stays fixed without issues. I don't like the electro sucket one much on vintage style guitars


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just curious, how much is L & M charging for these?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> i use the old ones to...i glue then in with a bit of glue..stays fixed without issues. I don't like the electro sucket one much on vintage style guitars


I definitely agree with you for the kind of stuff you do, Alain, because you want to preserve the authenticity of the instrument. For my purpose, I just want a reliable instrument that I can rehearse and gig with. The other day, I went to pull my cord out when I was switching guitars and the whole assembly nearly came out!



Tarbender said:


> Just curious, how much is L & M charging for these?


I don't recall exactly, but it was in the $14 neighbourhood. Stewmac seems to have the best price online at $8.63, but I just saw them advertised on other websites for $12-16, so I guess I didn't do too badly after all, I just thought for a milled piece of aluminum it was a bit steep.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hollowbody..trust me..once glued..it's NOT comming out.. and the instrument i make are made to be played.....not beauty peices..LOL


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

FYI, there are some cheap copies floating about, if a REAL switchcraft doesn't fit it's a) metric b) not an electrosocket ....don't get burned. If it's a shiny chrome or gold, it's probably a copy.

Andy


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Glue works perfectly fine for electrosockets that comes off loose after a while. to think you can not glue to metal is ridiculous. but to each his own i guess.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks all,

I was just about to post a request as to where I could get one of those Electrosocket cups in Canada and ran a search found this post. I have had problems with my Tele jack on a Jerry Donahue MIJ since I swapped out the electronics and it appears this thing is the cat's a*s. On my way to L&M.

Thanks Again


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

*Electrosockets*

Personaly, I love them!!

If I had it my way I would sell one to every customer with a Tele. Less hassles for me and them....


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Go to Rutters Guitars - Vintage and checkout his machined parts and bridge. I thought the Electrosocket was good, but this guy is amazing.


----------

